# Craigslist tarantulas and the people selling them



## ScarecrowGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Its really chancy to buy stuff off of craigslist, There was an ad for re-homing an obt posted yesterday that one of my co-workers told me about. I called the number to find out a little more, the guy had raised the price since yesterday.

 There are some interesting people out there. I called and said the usual 'hi, I'm calling about your craigslist ad ' the guy who picked up sounded drunk for one, then he went off before I could say any thing else ' What? some dumb b** is callin for my bug? Yall women arent good for nuthin but house cleanen. Yall dont know anythin. *someone yelling in the back ground* I dont know, some drunk a@@ b** wastin my minutes!' and he hung up

Safe to say I wont be calling him back, I hope that poor spider gets a good home though. My co-worker was interested because he has some t's himself, but his cell is down at the moment so I told him I'd call, so I'm going to have to tell him to call the crazy guy himself. I know I dont really have the experience for an obt quite yet.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 17, 2011)

you should post his phone number so we all can call lol...sorry YOU got harassed and wasted YOUR minutes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sage (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd call and be like "I'm kullin bout that buuuug y'all got on the internets.'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 17, 2011)

I was looking at Craig's List for second hand aquariums the other day.  I found some, but I'm not sure that the prices necessarily beat Walmart or Petco.


----------



## BrettG (Dec 17, 2011)

Huh?? When I post on CL,I normally get every idiot in the valley RESPONDING.CL here sucks,nothing but flakey buyers and jokers.


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 17, 2011)

I've found some really interesting people on CL selling and buying spiders....including Todd Gearheart.


----------



## BrettG (Dec 17, 2011)

amoeba said:


> i've found some really interesting people on cl selling and buying spiders....including todd gearheart.


rofl..............................................


----------



## skar (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey now ....Not every one in the valley is a drunkin dead beat pig biget without follow through.


----------



## toast4nat (Dec 17, 2011)

I've only bought one spider on craigslist, and it went well. In fact, all my craiglist dealings have gone well! To the OP... all I can say is... whuuuuuttt? Some people jeez. XD


----------



## BrettG (Dec 17, 2011)

skar said:


> Hey now ....Not every one in the valley is a drunkin dead beat pig biget without follow through.


LOL....Most of the people on CL that have contacted me were.....


----------



## skar (Dec 17, 2011)

Ha thats not good . Lol


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have had many CL experiences that have been terrible.... every now and then I do find a good seller.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Dec 17, 2011)

Ts don't normally pop up on my Craigslist, but I have snatched up some amazing deals. I've bought 9 Ts off CL and all were in excellent condition and at great prices. Of course, three of them were slings from a member here. 

Normally it's over priced G. rosea and some guy spamming two free Ts, but when a deal comes up I've snatched it up. I have missed out on a few cheap T. stirmi though.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 17, 2011)

check THIS OUT........... http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/for/2746146439.html ........ may hit him up (at least for the cages)


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 17, 2011)

grayzone said:


> check THIS OUT........... http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/for/2746146439.html ........ may hit him up (at least for the cages)


or he'll hit you up for free advertising


----------



## Bill S (Dec 17, 2011)

Since I live in the same region as you I decided to check craigslist - but didn't find it listed.  I'd bet that someone complained and the ad got pulled.  Too bad.  It might have been fun to call and ask a bunch of questions.


----------



## WickedInverts (Dec 17, 2011)

ScarecrowGirl said:


> Its really chancy to buy stuff off of craigslist, There was an ad for re-homing an obt posted yesterday that one of my co-workers told me about. I called the number to find out a little more, the guy had raised the price since yesterday.
> 
> There are some interesting people out there. I called and said the usual 'hi, I'm calling about your craigslist ad ' the guy who picked up sounded drunk for one, then he went off before I could say any thing else ' What? some dumb b** is callin for my bug? Yall women arent good for nuthin but house cleanen. Yall dont know anythin. *someone yelling in the back ground* I dont know, some drunk a@@ b** wastin my minutes!' and he hung up
> 
> Safe to say I wont be calling him back, I hope that poor spider gets a good home though. My co-worker was interested because he has some t's himself, but his cell is down at the moment so I told him I'd call, so I'm going to have to tell him to call the crazy guy himself. I know I dont really have the experience for an obt quite yet.


Is that the add saying they have a young child or a child visiting?

---------- Post added 12-17-2011 at 07:35 PM ----------




Bill S said:


> Since I live in the same region as you I decided to check craigslist - but didn't find it listed.  I'd bet that someone complained and the ad got pulled.  Too bad.  It might have been fun to call and ask a bunch of questions.


Bill 'i think this is the ad. http://tucson.craigslist.org/pet/2757747762.html


----------



## Zman181 (Dec 17, 2011)

ScarecrowGirl said:


> Its really chancy to buy stuff off of craigslist, There was an ad for re-homing an obt posted yesterday that one of my co-workers told me about. I called the number to find out a little more, the guy had raised the price since yesterday.
> 
> There are some interesting people out there. I called and said the usual 'hi, I'm calling about your craigslist ad ' the guy who picked up sounded drunk for one, then he went off before I could say any thing else ' What? some dumb b** is callin for my bug? Yall women arent good for nuthin but house cleanen. Yall dont know anythin. *someone yelling in the back ground* I dont know, some drunk a@@ b** wastin my minutes!' and he hung up
> 
> Safe to say I wont be calling him back, I hope that poor spider gets a good home though. My co-worker was interested because he has some t's himself, but his cell is down at the moment so I told him I'd call, so I'm going to have to tell him to call the crazy guy himself. I know I dont really have the experience for an obt quite yet.


I'm sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Amy Beth (Dec 17, 2011)

I have Text Plus on my phone with a number that is NOt my own. (text plus is a free app) I text plus everyone on craigslist or I email them. I do not want an experience like that and some dumb person having my real phone number. I heart Text Plus.


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

WickedInverts said:


> Is that the add saying they have a young child or a child visiting?
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-17-2011 at 07:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Yup thats it, 

Honestly, I'm pretty spent at being aggravated at people this week, so that one I laughed off, its just a pity that people are like that.
And my co-worker opted out after hearing what happened, saying that he has enough big tarantulas to cover his man pride lol


----------



## Twillis10 (Dec 18, 2011)

I posted some Ts up on CL a few days ago and someone texted me to ask if they were "de-venomed". ahaha. Really though I have meet some good friends through selling T's on craigslist. I post up both common and scientific names. You can usually tell right off the bat how much they know about Ts by which name they choose to use.


----------



## jonnyquong (Dec 18, 2011)

Last week I picked up a juvi female A. versicolor on Craig's for a good price. (Plus 4 *free* well started G. rosea slings.) As it turns out, the seller is the sister of a member here. :biggrin: A week or two before that I got a great Craig's deal on a young female B. smithi.
Both were good experiences, at least from my side.


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm glad to hear there are  so many good craigslist deals that went well, I've had good experiences with people on craigslist too, and in the spring and summer we usually have chickens or ducks or some sort of critter for sale on craigslist lol, i always do my best to be as much a help as possible. I've just never tried craigslist for t's before. That was my first bad experience with a craigslist seller, his post sounded so nice too. lol


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL! OH man, that's funny. Be really funny if a guy bought it and received it. Then told him that he gave it to his sister/gf as a gift.

 Hope it bit him on one of his drunken stunts..


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Dec 18, 2011)

ZergFront said:


> LOL! OH man, that's funny. Be really funny if a guy bought it and received it. Then told him that he gave it to his sister/gf as a gift.
> 
> Hope it bit him on one of his drunken stunts..


Oh man I can see it now!

"Now I got this here BIRD-EATIN' buggeh and I'll a put 'em here on me head and-OW! Goddangit!"


----------



## Simon83 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been on both ends with Craiglist and tarantulas. I bought an avic versicolour sling off someone with great communication and he even text me a week or so later asking how the sling was. I had to sell my two roseas as I was moving country...got some interesting responses like asking if it was de-fanged *rolls eyes* in the end someone wanted to buy them for her boss at a zoo as their other rose hair (called Fluffy, awesome name) had died so she wanted to get them as a surprise for her. I thought that was such a sweet idea that I dropped the price and gave them to her for free as I was happy they were going to a good home 

oh and OP - that is shocking!! I swear it's no wonder I hate people.


----------



## axbrown (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought a P.irminia and an LP from a guy near me, only paid 40 for both. LP turned out to be a male, and the P.irminia was obviously a Female when I bought her, about 5 inches. Sad thing is, he later sold a B.smithi, N.chromatus, GBB, LP, King Baboon, Avic avic, Mexican fire leg, Curly Hair, and 2 female Costa rican zebra rump to our LPS for 115 total. Keep in mind the only ones still not mature were the GBB and king banking. I wish I knew he was selling them all that cheap.... I would have bought them in a heart beat.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## axbrown (Dec 18, 2011)

Baboon*

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill S (Dec 18, 2011)

WickedInverts said:


> Bill 'i think this is the ad. http://tucson.craigslist.org/pet/2757747762.html


Ahh!!  I couldn't find it through a search because the jerk didn't know how to spell tarantula!  Well, I guess that shouldn't have been a big surprise.


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Bill S said:


> Ahh!!  I couldn't find it through a search because the jerk didn't know how to spell tarantula!  Well, I guess that shouldn't have been a big surprise.


lol I found tarantula spelled  three different ways while I was browsing craigslist


----------



## cmcghee358 (Dec 18, 2011)

I actually went just yesterday to check out an L.P. on craigslist.

It was advertised for $75 for spider+enclosure. 

The owner stated it was "a few years old" so I went to check it out.

First of all, the guy looked like a druggie. When I went into his apartment, it looked like a druggies apartment.

He showed me the spider(the enclosure was topped with a piece of styrofoam) and I saw the L.P. Long legs slender body so I was thinking a boy. Then I got down close and boy did that tank STINK. Then I saw the little fella had tibial hooks. I also noticed his butt was starting to get bare. The owner stated the last molt was "awhile ago, he's probably due for another)

So being the novice to the hobby that I am I came to a few conclusions:

1) The spider was probably poorly maintained. Judging by the smell of the cage, the rank of the apartment and the poor personal hygiene of the owner.

2) It was obviously a mature male. The fact the owner listed it as "sex unknown" on craigslist speaks very poorly for the owners education on the hobby. 

3) For being a MM L.P., it was kind of scrawny. I'd wager druggies spend money on drugs, before spider food.


So I declined to purchase it(I figured he'd be dead in 2-4 months) but on the way home me and the wife was talking about it, and we were kinda said the poor guy would spend the rest of his life in such horrid conditions. But I couldn't justify paying $75 for an almost dead male that was poorly cared for.


----------



## krbrown1994 (Dec 18, 2011)

I hope my mind is playing games on me about that CL ad. Its housed on sand in the first picture... Hopefully I'm wrong.. Maybe he should do some research...


----------



## StickyStein (Dec 21, 2017)

4 of much 6 T's are from cl. All were from good people in St. Louis. One lady had to give hers away cuz it turned out she was allergic to the hairs and ended up in the hospital for 3 days. I actually gave her more than she was asking cuz she had to get rid of them and didn't want to


----------



## JoshDM020 (Dec 21, 2017)

Aaaand this would appear to be our daily necro-thread. Let the games begin!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 21, 2017)

We seriously need a rating that looks like a zombie that we can give to people who bring old posts back from the dead haha.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 21, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> We seriously need a rating that looks like a zombie that we can give to people who bring old posts back from the dead haha.


 braaaaains...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> We seriously need a rating that looks like a zombie that we can give to people who bring old posts back from the dead haha.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 21, 2017)

Swoop said:


> braaaaains...


I love the fact that the horror movie industry not always used the zombies as mere 'brain eaters', thus creating in the long run two kind of zombies: flesh eating ones (basically 90%) and brain eaters (rare, mostly in certain few '70 '80 movies)


----------



## Walker253 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> We seriously need a rating that looks like a zombie that we can give to people who bring old posts back from the dead haha.


I think you need to pay 50 for it. It's the facepalm emoji


----------

